# Spielvorstellung: Raumschiff



## Samuel72 (6. Feb 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein Spiel von mir:

Man fliegt mit einem kleinen Raumschiff durch die Gegend, schießt Feinde ab...
Es gibt recht viele Levels - im Modus "üben" kann man sie auch direkt ansteuern.

Vielleicht will's ja jemand testen.
Über Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Alph0r (30. Aug 2013)

Schönes Spiel, mir sind keine Bugs oder so aufgefallen.

Ich finde das Zielen etwas schwer, das Raumschiff dreht sich ziemlich langsam und die Steine und Schüsse sind Ziemlich klein.

In den Levels könnte man noch einen anderen Hintergrund einbauen, der mehr wie eine Planetenoberfläche aussieht.


----------



## mymaksimus (1. Sep 2013)

Hey, eigentlich Recht schönes Spiel!
Schade das die restlichen 24 Leute nicht kommentiert haben ^^
Aber naja: 



Die munition ist wirklich viel zu klein
für die monster könnte man auch grafiken nehmen
das raumschiff wird viel zu schnel schneller
die monster sollten am anfang grösser sein, irgendwann sind die ja echt viel zu klein


----------



## protectedzone (3. Sep 2013)

Alph0r hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde das Zielen etwas schwer, das Raumschiff dreht sich ziemlich langsam und die Steine und Schüsse sind Ziemlich klein.



Das Zielen ist schwer, aber das Raumschiff dreht sich meiner Meinung nach schnell genug.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber kann es sein, dass das Programm *nicht* beendet, wenn man oben links auf das X drückt?


----------



## Samuel72 (5. Sep 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal vielen Dank fürs Testen!

Ich hab jetzt die Steine etwas größer gemacht;
in der Schwierigkeit "EINFACH" trifft man auch noch, wenn man 5 Pixel danebenzielt.

Die Vorschläge bzgl. Graphik sind gut; vielleicht komme ich irgendwann dazu.

Was die Geschwindigkeiten anbelangt: Man kann sich (sobald man etwas Geld hat) einen Schalter kaufen,
dann beschleunigt man viel langsamer (wird aber erst auf späteren Planeten wichtig).

Bei mir beendet das Spiel, wenn ich oben rechts auf X drücke.

Was mich noch interessieren würde:
Hat es schon jemand geschafft,
bzw. bis zu welchem Planeten seid ihr gekommen?


----------



## protectedzone (6. Sep 2013)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es an mir liegt, aber ich finde die Spieleinstellungen zu schwierig. Man hat zu wenig Zeit - auch bei leicht - die Planeten alle zu rammen, die sich ja sozusagen mit 2^n vermehren.

Aber vielleicht komme ich auch einfach nicht mit der Weltraumphysik zurecht.
Den zweiten Planeten versuche ich jetzt noch mal.


----------



## Samuel72 (7. Sep 2013)

protectedzone hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob es an mir liegt, aber ich finde die Spieleinstellungen zu schwierig. Man hat zu wenig Zeit - auch bei leicht - die Planeten alle zu rammen, die sich ja sozusagen mit 2^n vermehren.
> 
> Aber vielleicht komme ich auch einfach nicht mit der Weltraumphysik zurecht.
> Den zweiten Planeten versuche ich jetzt noch mal.



Wie tariert man ein Spiel aus?

Ich hab's halt so gemacht, dass ich selbst bei "NORMAL" einigermaßen durchkomme
(aber ich habe auch viele Stunden geübt).

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt nochmal zwei Schwierigkeitsstufen hinzugenommen.
Bei "LEICHTER" gibt's doppelt so viel Zeit wie bei "EINFACH".


----------

